# Salt stuck in spreader



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

I was helping a custodian unclog a salt spreader that had a very LARGE rock of salt in it. we got it out and the spreader worked but I was wondering how this got into the salt in the first place.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

We found a 2 ft diameter rock on one load we got.

I was just happy my guys didn't try to force it through the screen in the hopper (Vee Box spreader). They'd have found a way too. Kinda irks me when they do that.

Someday, we're gonna find a body in the pile.

Such is life.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Those chunks happen when moisture gets into the pile and melts the salt together. Really bad when you put damp salt in a tailgate hopper and it clumps up like that. One of the benefits of treating your stockpile with Magic is that it will help prevent clumping. Not eliminate it completely, because if you get snow or water into the pile it will wash the Magic off the salt and you will get clumps in that spot. But I've had a lot less clumping and crusting in my pile since I started using Magic.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Alan is right.....*

Even with the covers on our v-box spreaders we can't leave them outside cause the moisture dmpens it up and clogs it all up to look like oatmeal or something. Its not fun!!

I'll have to check out this magic salt when I get back to the states, maybe I can work you into a government contract??

Hopefully I'll end up on the east coast when I come back so I can keep on plowin!!


----------



## CCLC (Jun 13, 2000)

Never leave any salt in a hopper whether it is a v-box or a tailgate. If it hardens up or gets soupy they are a mess to clean out. Spread it at a customers lot or salt the road in front of your house.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

After using magic for about 3 storms now,I agree with Alan,it does stay loose and free much more so than regular salt.I still empty the hopper though,it will bind up if you leave it in there long enough.


----------



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

What is the "Magic" that Alan wrote about?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Plowguy,

When I used smaller spreaders at a local school, we had problems with large chunks too. Not sure what size spreader you are talking about, but we had cheap walk behind broadcast spreaders. What I did, was use a circular saw to cut the bottoms out of some plastic milk crates. Then I put the flat plastic "screen" I cut, in the spreader, there was a ridge in the hopper, and the screen fit perfect. Never had a problem with clumps again. I recommend a screen of some type for all spreaders. It will help with clumps that are in bagged salt or in your bulk pile. They will *not* help if you allow salt to sit in the spreader and clump.

For info on Magic Salt, go here:
http://www.snowplowing-contractors.com/magic_salt_.html

~Chuck

[Edited by ChucksChevyPages on 01-07-2001 at 10:53 AM]


----------



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

This was a Meyer Mini-Spreader. I have a small walk-behind spreader that was pretty cheap and have had no clooging problems but the wheel keeps falling off!!


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

Plowguy, Magic is a liquid deicer that you incorporate into your stockpile. If you are useing bagged product there is also pretreated, bagged salt available. The Magic coating keeps the salt granules from "melting" together from atmospheric moisture. I won;t help if your material gets rained or snowed on though, as the Magic will wash off. In addition it will keep your salt working down to lower temperatures (near 0 deg.) and at higher temperatures you can reduce your salt application by 30% and still get the same results. Also, the corrosive nature of the salt is greatly reduced when it is mixed with Magic.

Before anyone jumps on this, I am NOT selling the stuff, only using it with good results. John Parker (NY SnowPros) is a distributor and can give you full details and costs, as well as steering you to a supplier near you.


----------



## plowguy06 (May 13, 2001)

thanks Alan. I will tell the custodian and maybe he will get some. I'm not sure if you wrote this or not, but can it be used with BAGGED salt?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

*Magic salt really works*

Alan, I was glad to see you are happy with Magic Salt.

I tried it out on our walks this year and it works considerably better than calcium and regular salt. My guys are swearing by it so far.

The guy who plows our lots is getting a load this week for application to our lots. He saw the difference himself, called me the other day for John Parker's number.

Another satisfied customer for Magic Salt.


----------

